# Psalmopoeus irminia arboreal setup



## Kid Dragon (Jul 6, 2008)

I set up a nice one gallon arboreal enclosure for my 2" Psalmopoeus irminia and (I think many of you with experience with this species know where this post is going) it has decided to take up residence at the base of the cork bark in the peat moss.* I was all ready for this arboreal T and I ended up with another terrestrial*. It comes out of its hide to feed like a champ, but I drilled a water dish near the top of the enclosue, bought some plastic plants for it to climb on...for no apparent reason.  

In your experience at what point in its development does this species start acting like an arboreal species? I would like to see it crawl up the cork bark incline I put inside the enclosure sometime before I die.

 kd


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jul 6, 2008)

*hmm*

My female is about 3.5" - 4" and I finally saw her out and about last night getting some water and what not.  I went away and came back, she was on the side of the tank just standing with no worries.  I usually can make her come out when it rains though.  I mist the tank right before it rains and set the  Tank next to an open window so it gets humid and she comes right on out.


----------



## venomous.com (Jul 6, 2008)

My 3.5" is out all the time. She has a nice burrow that she uses when she molts.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I'm not communicating my question very well.

*At what age/size do Psalmopoeus irminia become more arboreal? *

Mine is living a terrestrial existance at 2 inches.


----------



## crpy (Jul 6, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> I think I'm not communicating my question very well.
> 
> *At what age/size do Psalmopoeus irminia become more arboreal? *
> 
> Mine is living a terrestrial existance at 2 inches.


Talkenlate should have the answer, your obviously doing something wrong


----------



## AubZ (Jul 6, 2008)

Hehe KD, there is no size that you can say will definately become Aboreal.   I have some adult Aboreals that are at the bottom, but don't make the same web home as when they were smaller.    The only aboreals at the moment that are living up to their name are 2 of my Versicolors.   After rehousing them they made new homes above the subs.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

*irminia finally hanging out like an arboreal*

She probably just needed some time to get use to her enclosure because she is hanging out by the top tonight in the open and not running and hiding in the tunnel she made in the bottom substrate.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 9, 2008)

im in the same boat but mine made its tunnel webs at the base of the cork bark right in the corner of the glass tank so i get to see it everyday. But it is quite annoying. mines 1.5 inch


----------



## penny'smom (Jul 9, 2008)

As I understand it, _P irminia_ are opportunistic burrowers rather than obligate arboreals.

My 3" _P irmina_ gal made her web tunnel at the bottom of her 1 gal container too, running diagonal behind the angled corkbark.  As she has adjusted to her new home, I see her out more and more.  Her fav spot is on the front of the cork, about 1/2 way to the top. She has waterdishes both top and bottom, and the corner behind the cork is filled with webbing and strate. The front of the cork is almost as clean as the day I put the container together for her.

Heading out for the nightly sitting spot






Web and strate corner.  Her "burrow" is on the left.






Pic of her "burrow" corner, looking down the tunnel






Don't know if any of this makes you feel better Kid Dragon, but it sounds like your irminia is being just that....an irminia.


----------



## julesaussies (Jul 9, 2008)

crpy said:


> Talkenlate should have the answer, your obviously doing something wrong


I wouldn't be so fast to say OP is doing something wrong. 

The only thing I can think of is that is quite a big space for a 2" sling. Most of my arborial slings (aside from the Avics) that size still hang out at the bottom and burrow. I have a couple of my P irminia's in tall cubes that come out and up on their cork bark in the evening. However for the most part they still like to hang out in their burrows.

My pokie slings do the same. Unfortunately I haven't had one all the way from sling to mature so I can't tell toy at what size this will change. However, I do believe it is just a matter of the T getting bigger.

Sorry I can't be of more help. Don't worry, eventually it should be arboreal and these guys grow fairly quick.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 9, 2008)

I think psalmopoeus (and poecilotheria btw) are just like that. I have a 5" P cambridgei that still has a burrow she spends plenty of time in. She was dug in pretty much all the time at 2"


----------



## crpy (Jul 9, 2008)

julesaussies said:


> I wouldn't be so fast to say OP is doing something wrong.
> 
> I was just pullin his femur, thats why I put this


----------

